# Moving to Benalmadena



## StuartFassam (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi,
Me, my girlfriend and our two and a half year old little girl are moving to Benalmadena and were just wondering if some " locals" could give us any tips to help make the transition as easy as possible. My girlfriend will be working at an international school, so our first question is about finding accomodation, are there any particular areas around Benalmadena Costa or Torrequebrada that could be recommended for young families looking to rent long term? We've been on segundamano, but are there any other good sites / useful info for finding long term rentals.
Secondly, work. I'm a tefl teacherwith management and Cambridge examining experience, could any one give any info about finding work in the area, or if setting up as self-employed would be worth it? I'm also considering re-training as a primary school teacher, has any one done the PGCE I qualification, would you recommend it? Any info anyone could give about finding work in teaching would be really appreciated. Thanks to all in advance, we're really looking forward to our move and, with a bit of luck, are hoping to make it permanent, so, any advice anyone could give would be really useful.Thanks.


----------



## TortugaSteve (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello Stuart.

I'm new to the website so i can't post links yet, but if you search fotocasa on google, you should find a website with many houses and apartments both for rent and sale.(can change the language to english)

Rent is useally more expensive during the summer, I would recommend getting something long term after the summer for possible cheaper rent. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## paulmartin2703 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi mate I'm new to this and looking for the right area myself with my wife and 15 month old ! Can I ask why you chosen benalmadena ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

paulmartin2703 said:


> Hi mate I'm new to this and looking for the right area myself with my wife and 15 month old ! Can I ask why you chosen benalmadena ?



I think the posters girlfriend has a job in an international school there. 

Its a great place to live, We lived in Torremuelle, which is just on the outskirts not too far from Fuengirola. Torremuelle has a train station, campo, its own shops and bars and the beach close by. 

Jo xxx


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm also in Benalmadena mate, so if you need any advice on where to find supermarkets, opticians, or anything at all feel free to get in touch and I'll help as much as I can.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

Sorry, my recommendation was removed as I'm new on the site (sorry).


----------

